# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  3 Months in on TRT. Hair Falling Out. NOOOOOOOOO!

## TGraham

Hi,
I have been in TRT for a bit over 3 months. 
I started on Testim, but now I'm taking 100mg of Testosterone Enanthate to the Quadricep every week. 
I am 49 but my hair showed no signs of thinning at all.
I noticed dramatic hair loss just this week. 
I have seen some opinions here (via search) that confused me even more. 

Any GOOD SOLID advice on what to do?

Thanks in advance!
TG

----------


## warchild

shave head

----------


## Vettester

Sounds like your DHT is getting active! Warchild speaks the truth, you really don't have too many options if this is a side effect that's prone to you and your genetic disposition. I would not take any scripts like finasteride for this condition either.

----------


## TGraham

Don't think i'm prone to it as i'm 49 and it was full last month. It is surely the Test E. I know It's inevitable but I'm not ready for such a change this quickly.

----------


## Vettester

It's in your genetic path, the test is just enhancing it. 

In my situation, I think TRT has added more hair!

----------


## dancetochaos

I totally know how you feel TGraham, I'm experiencing the same thing. I'm 44 have lost a little throughout the years but nothing like the last few months on TRT. It really sucks to go through such a quick change like this. Has caused me a great deal of anxiety.

Hang in there your not alone!

J

----------


## Jupiter2

Vette is probably right. DHT is a metabolite that causes hair thinning and loss. Finasteride (Propecia) works by inhibiting the enzyme that converts testosterone to DHT but many folks on these forums suggest against its use. Since I began losing my hair at around 18 (1983?) years of age, the use of a product such as this wasn't even a consideration. I've been shaving my head since the age of 29 or 30 (46 now).

Rogaine of course is another consideration. I hear it is effective, but it may increase blood pressure and may cause sexual dysfunction, though the therapy may counter that possibility.

I've been there and have experienced the anxiety you are feeling. Believe me when I say that it is far worse to experience it at a young age. My 17 year old son is beginning to experience it. His personality however allows him to deal with issues like this in ways that I could not.

You do have an options. If your hair is that important to you, perhaps your best option is to forego the testosterone therapy for now, especially if feel that your quality of life and ability to work has not yet been substantially affected by a decline of your natural testosterone.

----------


## durak

Nizoral shampoo helps a little.

----------


## double chicken

> Sounds like your DHT is getting active! Warchild speaks the truth, you really don't have too many options if this is a side effect that's prone to you and your genetic disposition. I would not take any scripts like finasteride for this condition either.


Why no finastride?

----------


## rebelstate

just think if that would have happened at 25yrs old, lol! be thankful you were fortunate to keep it that long....unless you find a mircle cure real soon your in for a real treat when your fellow workers start noticeing..shave it and be done with it...sorry for your loss.....

----------


## TGraham

Thank You for your replies!
This started really fast. I wonder if it's just thinned a bit and will level out, or if it will continue to fall out at this rate till the MPB "pattern" is modified sufficiently.

It's going to be dramatic. I'll be going from long Dreadlocks to a bald head basically. 
THATS DRAMATIC but It's still only hair so I will be just fine. 
I'd love to slow it down for a while if I can though.

Thanks Again..

----------


## dec11

i notice im thinning aswell, if it gets any worst to hell with it, time to join the slap society

----------


## Vettester

> Why no finastride?


I've heard some bad reviews for sides with that stuff from reputable members. Haven't needed it myself, so can't give any first hand account, but I trust the guys that have been through it.

----------


## Priapism

Alright I guess its time to step in. I run one of the largest hair loss information sites on the web so I guess I will give my two cents  :Smilie: 

1) Finasteride is not something to avoid out of fear of side effects. If they happen, they happen to roughly 4% of people, and among that 4% they are worst in the beginning, and drop off after a month or so. And when I say "worst" I mean extremely tolerable things like a little ball ache. The suggestion is to take the Finasteride, and see how well you tolerate it. If you have anything, it should decline or disappear after a month or two at most. It is a worthy endeavour if you're seeking to retain hair despite hormonal issues - because it works.

2) If anything finasteride will only increase your free testosterone and you'll need to keep an eye on your estrogen levels a bit more. 

3) There are topical antiandrogens you can use which will inhibit the DHT effects locally on the scalp without feminizing you systemically. These include Topical Spironolactone Cream or Lotion, and products like Revivogen.

4) The above poster is correct. Rogaine is another option. They released the new "Foam" version just a year or two ago, and it is gangbusters more effective than your father's Rogaine (the liquid). We're talking a change from 64% effectiveness to over 85% effectiveness. A percent unheard of in the hair loss treatment world aside from Finasteride, which is only 83% effective (and pretty much works for everyone in practice).

5) Combining finasteride and rogaine foam will provide nearly 100% guarantee of maintenance of hair, despite whatever's going on in your body hormonally. It will just be up to you as to whether you want to deal with the daily regimen. Adding a topical antiandrogen like Spironolactone Lotion will just further protect your follicles.

Retaining hair is something everyone can do nowadays. There is no reason for anyone to lose their hair anymore. Growing it back after its gone is something entirely different. But if you've still got it, keeping it is just a matter of persistence and knowing your science. Stepping out of my realm of expertise now - i want to ask the hormone experts here - isn't it a possibly a sign of maybe overkill if the fellow is losing his hair on HRT? Hair loss is an issue of DHT sensitivity. Maybe he's overkilling it now with the male hormones, and doesnt need to be *SO* high in his levels. Is there room to lower it a bit, original poster? 

As a side note: A localized antiandrogen may be exactly what the doctor ordered. Since hair loss is an issue of DHT sensitivity in each indivdual follicle, locally blocking the DHT receptors is an excellent method for retaining your hair. If you are still concerned this may be a temporary thing (a telogen effluvium), you will know that if things do not level off after 6 weeks. If youre still seeing thinning at that point, you're not past the point of no return, and it would be a good idea to invest in something.

-P-

----------


## pittbulldad

> It's in your genetic path, the test is just enhancing it. 
> 
> In my situation, I think TRT has added more hair!


ain't that the truth.. i've got hair growning where it shouldn't be..

----------


## Priapism

TRT will typically increase body hair and decrease head hair. The opposite is true when you do the opposite: antiandrogen therapy. Like with Finasteride. In such cases body hair decreases and head hair increases.

----------


## coop1212

Hair is way overrated ! Just takes to much time to worry with. By the way, they call me Mr Clean.

----------


## bowers32

I think have the same problem with hair loss and believe me I don't need to lose any more... I tried propecia and it sucked.... major major ED.. went on for months... so not doing that again.

Rogaine foam... just hope it is working.. but realize it only works on the crown of the head, not the front.

I do wonder how HGH works in this debate... I have heard that it has a positive affect on hair growth... to some degree... not sure if enough to encounter what TRT will do. I asked the doc that prescribed the propecia and he said YES TRT will cause a raise in the dreaded DHT

----------


## Priapism

Noooooooooo. Rogaine works in the front. Believe me. They're just not legally allowed to say it works there because the offical FDA studies were only on the crown. Lots of guys use it for the front. Make sure you get some Nizoral Shampoo and use it once every 3 days religiously. Let it soak the duration of your shower. Huge part of the process. Good luck!

----------

